# New Horror goodies left over from halloween



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Picked up a few goodies over Halloween and have a chance to review them.

Evil Dead II: THX
Texas Chainsaw Massacre II: Special Edition


So here is the lowdown, both movies are lacking in terms of storyline and acting and are the least interesting in the world. What both have are great special effects and audio and rather pleasing video restoration.

TCM II starts off about 5-10 years after the first one. You see Leatherface and his brother (played by Bill Mosley; _The Devils rejects, House of 1000 Corpses_ ) and it s based in the 80s. Well we get to see some poor radio station guy get wankered with a hammer and serious acting on the part of Dennis Hopper (career must have been in the pooper at the time LOL) and some seriously raunchy funny family mayhem..for the whole family, remember "The Saw IS! Family"

Evil Dead II, what may bother some s thei isn't a real sequel rather then a prequal to the comedy Army of Darkness. If everyone pays attention the first Evil Dead movie Ash is attacked at the end. In the beginning of this one he isn't attacked until later and it has no intervention with the first movie. Well you are prolly like well why the sequel number... CAUSE ITS MY BOOMSTICK!!! as Ash would put it, YA GOT THAT!!!! Primitive Primates

Gotta love and hate both movies for there B movie qualities and their C movie tragedies...

~Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Evil Dead,... :R , that was/is a great B movie. Best I can say for Evil Dead II (way too far over the top for me) is that it is a prequel to the very campy, fun, humorous, and very entertaining Army of Darkness. :T


----------

